# Waterfowl Pic Thread 12-13



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on guys lets see some of your best shots from the field this year.

Dead birds, boats, camo, sunrise, dogs, etc.

Post 'em up!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Two of my favorites thus far ... Mojo281's dog retrieving teal after 8" of rain and New Year's morning mallards.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*get it started*

plenty of fun


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*few more*

every year i say im going to take more pictures


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Couple of Good sunrise pics from this season:
Rooster in Sunrise









"Big Water" Sunrise









Me and Rooster- In Silosocks on a buddies ranch 









Scouting the same ranch the evening before


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A little bit of everything. Got my girlfriend to hunt a bunch with me this year. She is HOOKED.
Also the finished product picture. 50/50 duck and pork sausage.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*been a decent season.*

.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pics from the season.*

It's been a great year in the marsh.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Just a few from this year...


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

This is one that needs to be framed from this season


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Doesn't get much better


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Bringing in the New Year


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Pics*

Here is a few that I like .


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*pics*

A few pics of the ol man Buster and the new generation Crash who will be taking the reighns over full time next year. Also a few of the next generation of birds killers. LOL


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*2012 - 2013*

Fun Season ...


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*12-13*
























Zane and Deuce's First duck hunt















Deuce and Jack


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Some from this season...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Found a few more.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

CCrocker couple of certified potlickers in that 3rd pic! Ol Mickey and Shawn couldn't catch a gold fish in a bathtub with a handful of bread and a dip net! Looks like a good season you had there buddy


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*One more!*


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*A few pics from this season*


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Never seen so many women duck hunters. That is great! Some great photos.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

If any of you guys want to let me tag along, that would be awesome. I am very new to duck hunting and need some input. Here is a picture from my first and second outing.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Uno mas ...


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A few of my favorites...








Me:








Spec-Rig.006, Me, and BTreybig in Arrrrrrrrrkansas:








AxsBilly, Me, and DFerg at Ferg's place:








Best tailgate photo ever:








DFerg, JustinSFA, Me, Axsbilly, Wingbuster_87, Spec-Rig.006, and Shauntxex:


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a few...


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are a few. Its been a great season on the property we hunt.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Few more. Had to add the pic of Brad and Shiner, they both have the same,"What are you doing taking that picture?" look on their faces.

Also if you think dogs don't learn from their owners take a look at the picture of Ryan and Rio with the green head. Same head posture and everythiing! LOL


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Tony we could have left off the pic from the broken gun day part 2.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

A few


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

one more


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Tony we could have left off the pic from the broken gun day part 2.


Best of the bunch! LOL


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

great pics ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Karnes County Slam*


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

My girl Tip at the Shelton Ranch, Mills County.
Tip is a daughter of FC/AFC/CAFC-Money Talks II


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Lets keep this going!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Few More*

Here is a few more pics of a few of the hunts from this year. Been a great year, gonna hate it being over next weekend..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> every year i say im going to take more pictures


You should. All of you young guys should take lots of pics. Take it from an old has been duck hunter, I only have a handful from all of the years. Wish I had a lot more. Great pics all around.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Karnes County Mallard*










Another good Karnes county hunt lots of bird in the area:biggrin: the mallard is going on the wall.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Day Two*


----------



## kpfishin (Mar 23, 2006)

Few with the boys!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Good year, had a blast!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, congrats!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ummmmmm. That second wigeon from the left laying in the grass looks like something special. Was that bird stormed out, and not HELD up ... or is it just the angle of the sun playing tricks on me ... nice haul regardless.



deleonl said:


>


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

I've got another pic of that wigeon ill post it up its debatable of what it really is.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Here it is y'all tell me if it is or not.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen a few killed like that and IMO its not fully stormed out.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

U think it should go on the wall


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

What do you all mean by "stormed out"?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

If I shot one that looked like that I would more than likely put it on the wall.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

deleonl said:


> Here it is y'all tell me if it is or not.


It is, or at least it sure looks like it was headed that way ... Dayum nice bird!



FishingFanatic96 said:


> What do you all mean by "stormed out"?


Storm phase wigeon (stormed out) is just a common term for a color phase variation on wigeon. Normally the bird has the white cap, the green stripe and a silver mottled head and chin. On the stormy phase bird the mottling is slight or not present at all. I've seen them from completely snow white to completely tan but often if you even do see them they'll look like this - best of my knowledge, someone else might have a better description for you.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

See attached photos of a PERFECT Storm Phase Wigeon, shot by one of my good friends in November of 2010... Taxidermy by Todd Huffman, aka. Birdman Studios (the best)!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mojo281 said:


> See attached photos of a PERFECT Storm Phase Wigeon, shot by one of my good friends in November of 2010... Taxidermy by Todd Huffman, aka. Birdman Studios (the best)!


That's the prettiest Wigeon I've ever seen!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It has been a good Season for me and the kids!!


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Crane Bustin*

Bustin up the cranes last couple of days.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Lot of great pics there everyone, thanks for sharing. Hope to get out there again, been awhile.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's a few


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Last Stap of the year.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2012-2013 ducks*

2012-2013 ducks

1st Stainless steel band for me, on a redhead.....


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*found some from early on*

found a couple of more


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*2013 Closer Widgeon Shoot*

Hunted my favorite hole for the closer. Had a awesome hunt on Sunday!! We had groups of 25 Widgs droping in the decoys and we were finished by 7:30.. We had 2 Spooners, 3 Pintails, and 13 Widgs. Great Way to finish the season!!

Cant wait til next year!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

outtotrout09 said:


> Hunted my favorite hole for the closer. Had a awesome hunt on Sunday!! We had groups of 25 Widgs droping in the decoys and we were finished by 7:30.. We had 2 Spooners, 3 Pintails, and 13 Widgs. Great Way to finish the season!!
> 
> Cant wait til next year!!!


There were nearly 1000 wigeon on that pond last year.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kaw Lake Oklahoma*

*Last Weekend of the Season ... *


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

What the heck, I'll play. :cheers:


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a bunch of this from Justin Hurst this season


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*a few from the last weekend*

Here are a few


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are some of mine


----------



## Hoss011 (Jan 3, 2013)

here are a few


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

By far, the best collection of pictures I have ever seen! Thanks to all who shared.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

A few


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got more pictures somewhere, we killed more time than birds! After the split it was a grind


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

And a few more...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Makes me sick^^^ lol looks like some great hunts!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll have to download the rest off the camera. This was the last hunt Sunday


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some nice pics fellas.

A few scenery pics and a few piles.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

my firsts
hoodies,
redheads & bluebills,
bufflehead,

oh and seeing my first butt to butt while duck hunting


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Some fun hunts with some good friends*

A few from this year


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

some more


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Few more,can't wait till next year


----------



## EIB (Dec 12, 2012)

Edited down the season.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

sea sick said:


> some more


Glad to see someone still using G&H decoys. Hands down, still the best gadwall decoys ever made.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A few of mine.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont have any awesome tailgate pictures or mass piles but ill play a little.


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Not the best year but not the worst.


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sawemoffshort08 (Oct 4, 2012)

btreybig said:


> I dont have any awesome tailgate pictures or mass piles but ill play a little.


That's a pretty blonde with those red heads!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't let this thread die yall!!


----------



## Bryn0727 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Bryn0727 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's how bored I got in class one time































.. Another bored in class drawing its a wonder how I ever graduated


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I only got to make two duck hunts this year, so a couple of these are from last year.

Last one is a vid, just click the image. BTW I was standing in the dekes picking up birds......that is NOT me calling!


----------



## txaggie09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are a few from this year


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Smiling Mallard (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are a few pics had a great season!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Smiling Mallard said:


> Here are a few pics had a great season!


The pink crocs on that one guy in the 5th picture really make it! hahahaa.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*More pics to keep it going*

Here is a few more from this season


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

All I can say is you folks sure must like to eat duck a lot more than I do, but I get it. I prefer to hunt dove but eat quail.


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ive got a few from this year.





































passed out in bottom of the boat






















































ive got a couple more i might post up later. this was my dog "drake" 's first season he is now 1.5 yrs old. he had a season total of 64 birds and 20+ hunts... he would have retreived over 100 had he went on a couple of 20+ bird hunts, but oysters where present and didnt want to risk a cut.
stephen


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

A few from this year. 




























Mount done by wildthings on here. Awesome job. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

A few more


----------

